# New Mexico



## Jackie23 (Nov 6, 2021)

This is one of my favorite YouTubers on his trip to New Mexico....Hiking and Santa Fe


----------



## feywon (Nov 6, 2021)

Jackie23 said:


> This is one of my favorite YouTubers on his trip to New Mexico....Hiking and Santa Fe


i lived in Santa Fe in mid 70s.  When retired moved to rural NM about an hour north of Albuquerque on Hwy 550.  In the mountains, and entrance to Continental Divide Trail is just up the road we live on and hikers often stay a night in Motel my daughter manages to shower, get clothes washed at local laundry.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 6, 2021)

Gorgeous  State .. 






Love all the Indian ware that we came across ...


----------



## bowmore (Nov 6, 2021)

We vacationed in NM some time ago. Stayed in Santa Fe and Taos. We really loved it. I also got to fly a MiG-15 when we were there. Attached is our trip story.


----------



## Jackie23 (Nov 6, 2021)

I remember the mountains in the northern part of the state being beautiful...we'd pass through going to Colorado...many many years ago.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 6, 2021)

New Mexico is rather a poor state, but for  the Santa Fe area.
Santa Fe has wonderful Old west Museums, incredible art galleries full of magnificent artwork, great antique stores and a Trader joes!
It can be a bit pretentious and that holds no attraction for me but it's uniqueness is highly inviting!


----------



## feywon (Nov 6, 2021)

Jackie23 said:


> I remember the mountains in the northern part of the state being beautiful...we'd pass through going to Colorado...many many years ago.


The main factors in picking this house out of the half dozen i saw  was the location and orientation of the house on the land, the views and amount of land it sits on, 4.9 acres.  There are mountains on 3 sides, fields to South but in the distance beyond them you can see mesas.

Year round the morning sun comes in kitchen, living room and my bedroom window as the house faces East.  The cover photo on my page is of a sunrise over the Jemez Ridge. The house  sits  at far end of property frim road and neighbors fields/pastures put a good distance between us, and the mountains rise up beyond the edge of town.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 6, 2021)

Of all the places I've lived, and there are many, Las Cruces was my hands-down favorite. There's a feel about New Mexico that makes it special. My kids are all native New Mexicans.

Back in the 60s, Whatsisname, the Father of My Children, applied to grad school at Univ of Nebraska - Lincoln. He got a letter back telling him they were sending the forms to apply as a _foreign_ student


----------



## mrstime (Nov 6, 2021)

My DH was born in a small village in NM , we lived in a couple of towns there. Here in Canada though whenever I mention New Mexico I always also say "the State".


----------



## feywon (Nov 6, 2021)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Of all the places I've lived, and there are many, Las Cruces was my hands-down favorite. There's a feel about New Mexico that makes it special. My kids are all native New Mexicans.
> 
> Back in the 60s, Whatsisname, the Father of My Children, applied to grad school at Univ of Nebraska - Lincoln. He got a letter back telling him they were sending the forms to apply as a _foreign_ student


Yeah we have had that people thinking it was out of country, when we were moving here, didn't help that the town is named Cuba.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 6, 2021)

feywon said:


> Yeah we have had that people thinking it was out of country, when we were moving here, didn't help that the town is named Cuba.


New Mexico Magazine used to have a feature called "One of Our 50 is Missing". I often wonder if it still does.


----------



## feywon (Nov 6, 2021)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> New Mexico Magazine used to have a feature called "One of Our 50 is Missing". I often wonder if it still does.


If i see a copy on magazine rack next time in town i'll check.


----------

